# Snow Geese hunting not a Utah Sport?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Have not seen one report on Snow Geese? Have heard that 90% of the hunting happens on private land, true? Went down by Delta and everything was posted! Where else are you able to take these birds? Don't really want to pay to shoot low and behind.


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

It's really tough to get on them on public ground. The majority, if not all of them use the Bear River Duck Club to rest on and fly out to the fields in Corinne to feed, then back to the Club. All without flying over a single acre of public property. You may see a few fly around the public shooting areas, but you'd be an exception. Its possible to go see them, but to have an opportunity to shoot them would usually require great connections or deep pockets. That or a guide in the area. But you never know unless you go check it out!


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't even give a thought to Snow geese in Utah. Tried it 3 times. Shot one bird. Now I go shoot ECD's


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

My best chance at a snow came this year. We were being overflown by hundreds and hundreds of swans so when another group of big white birds came by I didn't look closely. It was only after they were flying away I noticed the black on their wings and thought dang it. I'll look a little more closely at those swans next year.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Went today. Didn't see a single one. 
We usually get about ten a year but nothing so far. 
One more day.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm a member of a club in Corinne. I've killed a few snow geese in my club. But even with access to private property these birds are difficult to kill. They don't decoy well at all. You typically have to use huge & expensive spreads or get incredibly lucky. I usually do the best when I scout. Find the fields theyre in any given night and set up without decoys in the same spot they were the night before. Most every time I try this tactic but with decoys they fly high n bye giving me a big olé collective bird (pun intended). I Fricken hate snow geese. The first year I hunted them I had no decoys. I put 18 white Smith n Edwards shopping bags in the field over the tops of corn stalk stubble. We had the birds come right in n killed several each. The next year I had bought almost 200 socks n shells along with a dozen flyers and a rotary machine. Since using this crap they won't give me the time of day I've had to resort to getting in the field I know they want without decoys. Again I reiterate, I HATE SNOWGEESE!!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

tigerpincer said:


> I'm a member of a club in Corinne. I've killed a few snow geese in my club. But even with access to private property these birds are difficult to kill. They don't decoy well at all. You typically have to use huge & expensive spreads or get incredibly lucky. I usually do the best when I scout. Find the fields theyre in any given night and set up without decoys in the same spot they were the night before. Most every time I try this tactic but with decoys they fly high n bye giving me a big olé collective bird (pun intended). I Fricken hate snow geese. The first year I hunted them I had no decoys. I put 18 white Smith n Edwards shopping bags in the field over the tops of corn stalk stubble. We had the birds come right in n killed several each. The next year I had bought almost 200 socks n shells along with a dozen flyers and a rotary machine. Since using this crap they won't give me the time of day I've had to resort to getting in the field I know they want without decoys. Again I reiterate, I HATE SNOWGEESE!!!


I probably saw you guys this weekend. All of the fields around my property and property I have permission to hunt is leased to a particular gun club. This weekend I saw 3 fairly big decoy spreads with some of those circling rotary decoys. You'd think the birds would fall right in, but you're right; they just flew on through. I've never really had the desire to go after them and this is one of the reasons why.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Raptor1 said:


> My best chance at a snow came this year. We were being overflown by hundreds and hundreds of swans so when another group of big white birds came by I didn't look closely. It was only after they were flying away I noticed the black on their wings and thought dang it. I'll look a little more closely at those swans next year.


Me and a buddy of mine jumped a small pond full of seagulls one year at Public Shooting Grounds. As they flew away they started to cackle like snow geese. :sad:

I had a flock come right over my diver spread this year. I made some good shots, knocked some feathers out, but they kept flying. They were lower than the Canada goose I dropped with one shot earlier that day too. Maybe one day I'll get one.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree with about everything said here! They are very weary birds to say the least! We set up several times this year putting up huge spreads vortex's flyers socks full bodies and ended up with 2. They probably cost about $1,000 per bird. Your probably money ahead to hire a guide such as "Fried Feathers" you'll save a lot of money and heart ache:shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh well it's over. Come on next season, I'll stick with ducks and honkers. It was a good thought for a minute. Guess I'll go shot some jacks and try Goobs recipes.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Definitely the toughest bird to get in utah. 

This pic is from a couple days ago in Corrine. We had access to some great property, and still struggled until Sunday when the wind blew hard.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Billcollector said:


> Definitely the toughest bird to get in utah.
> 
> This pic is from a couple days ago in Corrine. We had access to some great property, and still struggled until Sunday when the wind blew hard.


Glad one of you guys got into them. Nice shooting!


----------

